# 4u2 Back yard 2013



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay everyone..I better get a thread started to share my Yard again...many things going on this summer so Ill share the Best I can...Hope everyone is haveing a nice summer thus far..anywho  lets get this started....


Do Do Do...looking out my Back door:icon_smile:


:hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2013)

Man I wish I could do that Little Brother. Nice.:icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice 4U! :aok: 

Will keep checkin' in here


----------



## cubby (Jul 2, 2013)

The yard looks great*4U*, but you need to turn the horseshoe on the shed points up or all the luck will run out. Those plants look fat and happy swaying in the breeze. Green Mojo.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2013)

Looking fabulous just like always!  Greenest of mojo baby.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2013)

haha  *cubby*....I did the horseshoe like that because...ALL my luck had ran out long ago


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice 4U...   :48:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 2, 2013)

Amazing can't wait to see the buds yumm


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 7, 2013)

Very nice bushes indeed...outdoor love


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 7, 2013)

:48:  greenest of the green to u


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 7, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Okay everyone..I better get a thread started to share my Yard again...many things going on this summer so Ill share the Best I can...Hope everyone is haveing a nice summer thus far..anywho lets get this started....
> 
> 
> Do Do Do...looking out my Babys
> ...


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 7, 2013)

yo 4u bro, well its back to that outdoor time again I see, yes yes keeping the big girls rockin as normal. hope all is well and the bushes give ya more than you can handle!!! cheers mate


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 7, 2013)

Lookin great as always 4u! Pulling up a lazy boy :48:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 8, 2013)

looks like a perfect set up look forward to you sharing pics


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking great 4U. Purple Monkey Balls...whats the lineage behind this one? Name like that gets you wondering lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2013)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Looking great 4U. Purple Monkey Balls...whats the lineage behind this one? Name like that gets you wondering lol.



Haha  *Bomb*..some these names people come up with eh....I remember running some beans from *ThatCrazyVancouverGuy  *called "Skin flute"....can ya emagine me passing a joint and said...heres some skin flute??...lol...


This here Purple Monkey Balls was another test grow from *SnowHigh *seeds

Purple Monkey Balls
_*Sputnik 1.0 F2 x Acapulco Gold x C99*_

*Parental Information*_The Sputnik 1.0 F2 mother was  very quick to flower, very branchy with many bud sites laden with resin  encrusted floral clusters. The floral clusters have a high calyx to leaf  ratio and are quite compact and firm. Purple coloration is genetic but  hues of red, pink and magenta freckle the flowers giving an aesthetic  quality second only to the aroma of sweet grape and musk.  
_​*Indica/Sativa %*_ 40% Indica / 60% Sativa



_​She has been topped many times and now standing at 5.5 feet tall...thanks for stopping by...I have yet to flower any  but will have some soon as I just took a few clippings...

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2013)

okay everyone ..its been a week and the temos been in the high 70s...and for the next 10 days no rain and highs in the 80s...Ill start showing the plants individually soon...right now I just been thinning and topping..hope everyone is nice and High

:bong:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking great!



> can ya emagine me passing a joint and said...heres some skin flute??...lol...


Haha...no! TCVG had some crazy names for his hybrids. Is he still around?


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 9, 2013)

tcvg is doing some time bbp......


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 9, 2013)

> tcvg is doing some time bbp......


Well, thats just horrible. Hopefully not for the herb. Such a stupid reason to be locked up.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 9, 2013)

hey 4u, whats up with pic (5-014) it doesn't even look like mj to me, or i just smoke too much :stoned:

is it re-vegging? i believe its the box of chocolate


----------



## crazdad777 (Jul 9, 2013)

nice garden smoke looks great..girls look happy. and yes the weather has been freakin awesome..mojo bro.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 9, 2013)

impressive, that's some nice looking bushes you got there


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2013)

I would like to have tea in your back yard, ok? And a lot to smoke to..beautiful 4U!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> hey 4u, whats up with pic (5-014) it doesn't even look like mj to me, or i just smoke too much :stoned:
> 
> is it re-vegging? i believe its the box of chocolate




Thanks for stopping by...that there Box of chocolate was/is an experiment...when I placed her outback on 4/1  she was 3 feet tall...I cut the top off and split the main stalk down center.....and I then flopped the halfs over and tied down...she is revegging because of the early start outback..This is some serious HST...and hope she stays true...heres a few early pics


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2013)

geez, kinda rough, huh 4U?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2013)

Some Ladies like it that way.......:evil:


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 11, 2013)

for what reason would you split the stem down the middle, I am assuming just to see if the plant can survive that or to see what kind of bud your gonna get out of it, or am I wrong altogether.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 11, 2013)

4u, anything you touch does good bro. I bet she comes back 10x as strong with huge buds, give her compost tea


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> for what reason would you split the stem down the middle, I am assuming just to see if the plant can survive that or to see what kind of bud your gonna get out of it, or am I wrong altogether.




I know huh?


I was on another site and this Kat was talking of this crap....so if ya know me..I had to try for self....really I thaught i was butchering the dam thang...but after a few weeks and watching Im impressed with how she is doing...And now she is looking as any other reveg ive done...lets hope she stays true:aok:


:ciao: *Ruffy*

:48:


----------



## Irish (Jul 11, 2013)

:48: 

I have a big gashed out chem-sis looking like your boc. tree damage, meh!
she don't seem to mind that she looks like she had war with a husquvarna chainsaw. she's picking herself up, dusting herself off for round two.   

garden is banging brother! keep it green...


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 11, 2013)

i did this twice already both plants continue to grow fine also snapped a stalk sideways it also produced but was under cfl so no mass, but it is amazing what they can live thru


----------



## hottip (Jul 11, 2013)

Our WA. weather has been good but you got your Guano together. I think you need to have a road show and help us do as good as you do. My stuff never grows that good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2013)

hottip said:
			
		

> Our WA. weather has been good but you got your Guano together. I think you need to have a road show and help us do as good as you do. My stuff never grows that good.




Thanks my friend...we heading to the Hood Canal for camping in 5 min....DoseWallips to be exact...so if ya near by  swing in for a cold one and some :bong1:..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2013)

This is one the bushes..She did well outback last year..she is roughly 4 feet tall as she is wide


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2013)

:icon_smile:


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 15, 2013)

Looking stellar. Should see growth explosion this week. Alot of sun.


----------



## Irish (Jul 15, 2013)

hey now! your chem-d looks great! i'm rocking chem-sis outdoors this season. i know why it's called chem-d's lil sister after growing both. she is definitely smaller...take a gander at these two twin sisters... 








shaping up to be a good season so far...keep it green...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Looking stellar. Should see growth explosion this week. Alot of sun.



Im looking at sun for the next 2 weeks....These girls are loving it...:icon_smile:


*Irish*....thanks for stopping by brother...man your sissters are gonna yield great my friend...please say hello to Ell...:48:



okay ....okay.....I know I need clean up some...nut as ya see ...I been busy...gonna lay some more straw down...I built up the Dams a little and may start looking at the covers for them....still looks like 5 more weeks before they stretch....been doing the same teas and s-picket water......see yas in a bit

:48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow! I'm soooo jealous of you outdoor growers.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 20, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Looking stellar. Should see growth explosion this week. Alot of sun.




You know it...and it looks to stay Sunny for the next 2 weeks:yay:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2013)

show off, and I say that with much love and admiration and encouragement, show off.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 20, 2013)

:ciao:  *Rose*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 20, 2013)

:icon_smile:


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 20, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :icon_smile:


 
see buds beginning on next to last set of pics., i think. really looking forward to seeing last plant, budded up. very nice bud!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2013)

no bud formation yet...that plant did reveg :aok:

thanks for looking in

:48:


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 21, 2013)

Someday. I gonna grow like you!


----------



## mistisrising (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey 4u2, nice spread, very green over there. It's probably self explanatory, but are those panels behind the one to try to get more light to a corner plot? Have you done that before, and did you think it helped?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 22, 2013)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Hey 4u2, nice spread, very green over there. It's probably self explanatory, but are those panels behind the one to try to get more light to a corner plot? Have you done that before, and did you think it helped?




:ciao:  *mistisrising*....Yes thats what I use those for...Ive done it in the PAst back there...that corner only gets like 4 hrs dirrect sun as its shaded by the trees behind it...I feel it adds to the sun???..but I have no proof...but i like to think its worth the try...thanks for stopping by

:48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 23, 2013)

:48:


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 23, 2013)

I see I'm not the only one who has a fetish for big girls...lol....big girls need love too..looking very nice...


----------



## Irish (Jul 27, 2013)

corner panels? get your man groove on... 

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello evryone..Hope you are all well...I have the frame up for the Girls and started hanging string...gonna ride out ...not putting plastic up untill we in the rains..Ive got the "tip burn"  on most them


----------



## cubby (Aug 3, 2013)

Yard's looking great*4U*. Pics came out pretty good...except he first one, I can't tell what you're pointing at :confused2:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 3, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 3, 2013)

smoking great back yard for another yr bro 4u!!! get them buds looking fat cheers dude


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 3, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2013)

Man I wish I could grow in my backyard like that.:icon_smile:


----------



## Irish (Aug 6, 2013)

why use your own yard when there is plenty of foreclosed yards everywhere? that's this seasons theme.   ...

stay safe...


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 6, 2013)

looking spectacular as usual little buddy---what you use to support those branches when they get weighed down by the huge buds coming your way


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2013)

iso pics of the one you split the stalk of


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 11, 2013)

been busy...

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziEFgHlDhg8


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 11, 2013)

_*Hey 4u,

   That was an excellent vid tour my man. I gotta give it up to ya dude, wishing I lived next door. Seriously nice looking vegetative. That's the real way to grow the dank in my opinion.
 I would like to pull up a good seat, and learn from someone that obviously knows how to grow. You don't mind an audience do you ?...LOL

I doft my cap

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna:icon_smile:


*_


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 11, 2013)

very nice 4u......
:48:


----------



## Irish (Aug 11, 2013)

that skywalker gonna be fun to trim. haha. you be needing one of these grandpappy tools you grow much more than you do now.  these are my ace in the hole for od harvest. i hand trim til i can't see straight, then out comes the foo fighters.  


i'm doing cuts tonight. strawberry fire og, chemsis, sfvog, dead hoe og...i binned the clone only snocap. slow vegger, slow growth. my od strawberry fire trees ate them. lol. sweet things happening now. i love od kush bush! 

peace brother...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2013)

Dam *Irish *bro...wish I had that trimmer...I purchased a cheap hand spin one that just tares up the bud...IMO..its a over sized grinder..:doh:...Im a start recruiting folks to trim...Id ask you and Ell ..but from what Ive seen you will be stacked and packed...ready for the RAck...please say hello to Ell and Im looking forward to a great indoor Fall....

Saddle up brother...we in for a Hell of a Ride:lama:

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2013)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Grower13 again.



:48:


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 15, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :48:


you make me sick looking at those pretty girls. sick that i'm not od too!! next year bud, can't wait. yea, and nice job!!, how i miss those trees and great yields and so much less effort. just sick. :icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd help ya 4u, if you lived near by! You're surely going to NEED it! lol 

Very very... very....nice grow. Man. I feel like a peon.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> looking spectacular as usual little buddy---what you use to support those branches when they get weighed down by the huge buds coming your way




:ciao:  *Orange*...I been useing kite string hung from the pvc structure...But tryN a new tech this summer...I made some stakes and set them 2 feet apart around the plant..than kite string wrapped around to make a cage....I think it will work fine ...will tie some up later if need  be:aok:...we in flower mode:lama:...Sheds filling up and ready to soak the first set beans for winter......Hope all is good in your world

:48:


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful 4u! Trichromes are coming over here! Yards smelling great too. Bet you're too! 

Irish, never looked into trimmers, but after last years month straight of trimming might. Is that seriously just like a mower blade under a grate? Haha


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2013)

yeah  *Ston*...your yard is amazing bro...we not triching yet but into flower mode..think the stretch is over as well...Also been impressed with the ..."Purple Monkey Balls"...and am glad to say after 5 weeks in the cloner  we have a few that busted out some roots:yay:  would like to see how she does inside...most everything else has been cloned and is vegging nice in the Shed..looks like the temps will be in the 70s  with Rain for next week or so...will wait to put the cover on..the girl enjoying a shower now and again..untill next time...Keep those bowls a smoking
:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2013)

Do you make house calls?


----------



## cubby (Aug 27, 2013)

garden's looking great *4U*, especially that Purple Diesel.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 27, 2013)

:yeahthat: all of them look amazing. the PD though, WOW! such a deep green, and heavy indica leaning fan leaves. thats a good lookin girl you got there 4u. 

you think she'll finish first?


:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2013)

Is purple diesel related to pink moma? Just beautiful!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2013)

hello everyone and thanks for stopping by....No *Rose*,,its not related...was a feminized bean was given by friend...My buddy *Ray  *has a purple one...No Pink Mammas here right now...but do have some PinklemAid/IBG 5 females...

*Shortbus*....I have a ..West End Girl outback that fiished by end sept last year  so Im a think she will finish first again...thanks for looking in

:ciao:  *cubby*...they have grown another foot since ya was here...Looking to do another video September 10th...that will be a month from last one....Colas forming nice on all the plants

:48:


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 28, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah  *Ston*...looks like the temps will be in the 70s  with Rain for next week or so...will wait to put the cover on..the girl enjoying a shower now and again..untill next time...Keep those bowls a smoking
> :bong:



I started coverin my plant in july to cut the hours of light so she would flower early and have been everyday since mostly cause where I planted theres lots of water and cold in the fall was afriad that she would freeze before she was ripe I see you also cover yours I like the big frame and am assumming you use a tarp, what is the perpose that you cover yours are they the same as mine, and whats a good way to get multipolas covered I only cover one and its not the best set up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2013)

:ciao:  *Skull*

I use 6mil clear plastic...and the plastic clips I made to hold the plastic on...I cover them cause the rains we get here in Seattle late sept-Nov..and dont like Bud Rot....I also place fans in there to keep the air moving:aok:....the frame is made from 3/4 inch PVC 20 feet long...I hammer in 1/2 inch rebar and leave 4 feet out the ground...I place the PVC over it...after I put the plastic on I can raise the roof another 4 feet..if ya handy with table saw you can make the clips...thanks for stopping by

:48:


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 1, 2013)

another smart grower trick by the man 4u! right on dude, stellar as ussall


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2013)

Simply amazing.  Boy, I know I gotta move.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks for stopping by my fellow friends...Figure Ill update now as I lost the Skywalker to the rains a few days ago and seen Mold/rot on some stems..so I went and chopped and buried her...Make things worse I see some on my Box chocolate(Mangrove) tooullhair:....we have a few nice days coming and plan to put the cover over them next weekend..Ill update again when I do...

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2013)

:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2013)

Arial shots...:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2013)

I am speechless and you are indeed a show off. So amazing.


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 7, 2013)

Damn nice setup! How tall are those... Only seen babies that big indoors. Very nice!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2013)

effdecaf said:
			
		

> Damn nice setup! How tall are those... Only seen babies that big indoors. Very nice!!




They about 9 feet tall and some are just as wide..thanks for looking in




:ciao:  *Rose*...:heart:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 7, 2013)

lookin good 4u :48:


----------



## mojoganjaman (Sep 7, 2013)

bitchin' grow....kinda looks like my yard...)



mojo


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 7, 2013)

wow the mold got that girl bad eh? 
get them gems covered bro, we can have you loosing more preemo buds, and we all want fat but pics of geewy trichs
looking good 4u


----------



## BudGrower (Sep 8, 2013)

amazing


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 8, 2013)

Wish I could thanks on this one... Beautiful 4u!!!


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 9, 2013)

very nice grow 4u........ 
:48:


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 9, 2013)

Dyamn! 9 feet. The video doesn't do them justice... I didnt see your other posts and I'm imagining this questions been answered, but what do you use in your soil? All "organic" or anything super special dialed in? Cuz cuz you obviously got it dialed in. 




			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> They about 9 feet tall and some are just as wide..thanks for looking in
> 
> 
> eace:
> ...


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Sep 10, 2013)

Bad start this year, 100 degree days with high winds until the end of July. Then too much rain in August; September the rain continued.

Had lots of males and hermies, out of 24 only ended up with 14 plants.

All plants are from seed, sativa (Grande), indica (Northern lights) mix.

All are doing well now but harvest is running late.

Plants 6' to 11'


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 10, 2013)

Looking stellar as always 4u! Gotta get my cover up too. Horrible time to sprain an ankle. Hobbling around on crutches makes it a bit difficult. Rockin and Rollin to the end brotha :lama:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 10, 2013)

Hell yeah kid, you o/d boys are rocking the dank this year!

Love love love the pics guys!!!! More prono!!! Lol


:yay:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh and also a big :aok: on the arial view  you know I dig those. Roof safety meetings haha


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2013)

Canelo_Kid said:
			
		

> Bad start this year, 100 degree days with high winds until the end of July. Then too much rain in August; September the rain continued.
> 
> Had lots of males and hermies, out of 24 only ended up with 14 plants.
> 
> ...




Amazing **** ....I love that cola in the center ...Just Wonderful

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Amazing **** ....I love that cola in the center ...Just Wonderful
> 
> :48:



And we love you and think you are wonderful.:heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2013)

:ciao:   Its Pucker time  

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOJAmCBFUP0


Will be putting the cover on tomarrow


----------



## cubby (Sep 13, 2013)

*4U* the yards looking great and the video is awesome. How much will you raise your PVC structure before putting the cover on? When do you figure they'll finish? I may there for Halloween.


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 13, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:   Its Pucker time



:yeahthat:


:angrywife:
oops not that beeyatch...

:hubba: 




:afroweed:


lookin DOPE 4u. Excited for ya!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2013)

:bong:
*cubby*....I plan to put the plastic up tomarrow while I have the Hands...After that I can raise it 4'...Ill be sure get the befor..dureing and after for ya brother....and I think that Skunk would be the only one that would take to Halloween....lets see...

*eefdecaf*.....welcome to the passion..and hope to see more of your grows...

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2013)

We just finished the cover and still need place the FAns in there...I will add more upright supports to help rain run off and not pool to much...Smells Absolutely Wonderful under there:icon_smile:  


:48:


----------



## cubby (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks great *4u*, best of luck brother.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2013)

How many weeks out are you, 4U? do you have any idea? I don't.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 14, 2013)

:yay:


I was curious if the cover was for rain or helis.  I bet it reeks! LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> How many weeks out are you, 4U? do you have any idea? I don't.




Ya know...I go by the dumb Azz weather ladie for right now...But most  I look back at past years and see what we did...I know from past the WEG  will finish first Oct.....know the DBB  ready around 5th Oct.....but Honestly....   we go day ...by Day..lets see how September plays out...I know we in the rains now:ignore:....

Keep the Girls Protected....
:48:


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 15, 2013)

lol thats how we go, and its about to do the same for us. Good luck against the moldy fight the rains bring(at least did for us last year)!



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Ya know...I go by the dumb Azz weather ladie for right now...But most  I look back at past years and see what we did...I know from past the WEG  will finish first Oct.....know the DBB  ready around 5th Oct.....but Honestly....   we go day ...by Day..lets see how September plays out...I know we in the rains now:ignore:....
> 
> Keep the Girls Protected....
> :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2013)

best of luck 2u..as I didnt see your last year grow????


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 15, 2013)

:48: beautiful buds


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2013)

She has cloudy trichs and packing on the weight..Did some more branch suports....A spot of PM here and there...Hit with GC...Did spot Rot on a couple other Plants:hitchair:...Got the fans up and running...may even add a few more...Lets see


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 23, 2013)

cover collapsed on the Purple Monkey Balls   and had to Harvest a few broken branches...just getting cloudy...Rained so Hard yesturday Im supprised its still up...:rofl:...I think I will build a Greenhouse for next year..been removeing the Rot dayly as well...this Outdoor is frustrating crap


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 23, 2013)

I know. I had to deal with a floppy mess for 2hrs before light this am. Rained sooo hard.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2013)

Sorry you are going through that 4U!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 23, 2013)

Good luck dude! I know that feeling from last year. The covers held up through our first rain this year. But nothing worse then damage control in the rain


----------



## hottip (Sep 23, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> cover collapsed on the Purple Monkey Balls   and had to Harvest a few broken branches...just getting cloudy...Rained so Hard yesturday Im supprised its still up...:rofl:...I think I will build a Greenhouse for next year..been removeing the Rot dayly as well...this Outdoor is frustrating crap


I got my cover up and as I was checking for mold several branches just snapped off. This rain really sucks but it could be worse, we could be in Colorado. I'm not liking the weather forecast and I may start an early harvest if there starts to look like I'm gonna lose it to mold. This has been a great year and I have so many buds that I don't have enough room to hang them all. last year I hung them in a spare room but my house reeked.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 24, 2013)

good luck fighting that PM!


sucks to see any lost to rot/mildew


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 25, 2013)

:rofl:    

:ciao:  *HappyHead*


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 25, 2013)

lol...nice Happy


----------



## Irish (Sep 28, 2013)

garden is rocking steady. great showing. 

...
:48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 28, 2013)

More pics!!!!!!!!!!!  :beg: lease: :bling:ics:   



I PRAY you won't have pm. Or any rot issues... It's been so DANG humid here I feel for all the outdoor guys!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 28, 2013)

Ozzy passing out under the canopy my snoring will shake the trees


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 30, 2013)

geez *4u2*, I been watching the weather radar the past three days and its done nothin but high winds and pour down rain over there at your house. My heart really goes out to you and all of our great PNW pot growers.  I watched you rock the grow last year and again this year, _alot_ of work and great results.  Hope everything's ok man.

:48:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 30, 2013)

Hope you're doing alright fighting the weather brotha :48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 1, 2013)

YEAH, Saturday was HORRIBLE out, had to drive to seattle and first thing I thought of was that 4U's girls would be okay...lol...

so howzeetgoin, 4U?


----------

